# Retrofit: Electrically Adjustable Seats



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Aside from the convenience, the electrically adjustable seats offer a higher level of adjustment as well as lumbar support.

Parts required:
4F0 937 743 B - Red 10 pin connector (female) (for car loom) x2
000 979 226 E - Wire set with clamp pins (both sides) x2 (4 pins)

443 937 105 A - 30 amp fuse
4A0 937 530 - Fuse holder
N 906 966 03 - Pin for fuse holder for 4mm wire x2

Eyelet ground terminal x2
Wire 2.5mm (red and brown)
Wire 4mm (red)

Wiring:
Red connector (driver: T10f/passenger: T10g) (10-pin)










Note this wiring is for cars with the early CECM. Later cars will need the positive feed from elsewhere.

Pin 4 > permanent live, both sides 2.5mm wire join to 4mm wire to fuse pin 2 (red/green), then 4mm wire from fuse pin 1 to splice into CECM block L, pin 1 (red)
Pin 5 > earth (2.5mm wire), base of A pillar on each side (brown)










The fuse holder clips on top of the dash relay carrier (above CECM) in position C.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

The wiring for electric lumbar only seats is different and it requires wiring to the under-bonnet fuse box to a 10A fuse


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Updated the guide with photos so it should now be reasonably easy to follow


----------



## wrussell06 (May 26, 2020)

MT-V6 said:


> Updated the guide with photos so it should now be reasonably easy to follow


Hi Mt, I have just bought TTRS ELECTRIC AND HEATED SEATS TO RETROFIT IN MY 2012 TTS. SHOULD I FIT WIRING UNDER SEATS BEFORE INSTALLING THEM????

Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Yes I would, much easier and more space that way


----------



## wrussell06 (May 26, 2020)

MT-V6 said:


> Yes I would, much easier and more space that way


Is the black plug the electric Part that moves the seat and the red plug lumbar function, that's if I have it when they arrive lol???

Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Black is on the drivers side only and only has wires for the seat belt warning light
Red is for electric adjustment/lumbar
Green is for heated seats
Yellow is for airbag


----------



## wrussell06 (May 26, 2020)

MT-V6 said:


> Black is on the drivers side only and only has wires for the seat belt warning light
> Red is for electric adjustment/lumbar
> Green is for heated seats
> Yellow is for airbag


Thank you MT

Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## TTlife6 (Mar 21, 2020)

Hello MT-V6,

Thank you for your excellent guide on retrofitting electric seats, superb and much appreciated. 

I bought all the kit required from Audi as detailed and just came back from the shop that I visited to buy the wire needed. In short, the chap in the auto shop gave me a massive lecture (10 minutes!) when I said I need 4mm red cable to splice the two 2.5mm OEM positive Audi wires from the new red plugs into. I explained that the 4mm red cable was needed in order to connect the power to both seats to the 30amp thermal fuse, then from the fuse holder to the ccm power.

The chap reckoned that the OEM Audi cables were likely 17amp cables and that I should splice those two wires into one, single 17amp cable and connect this to the thermal fuse as a 4mm cable would be too large and may stop the fuse blowing or worse. It sounded like guesswork to me but I left the shop empty handed and confused!

Are you able to comment as to what amp each of the cables needs to be? And also if the 4mm red cable in your example runs all the way back from the thermal fuse to under the seat(s) as im a bit unsure what my new loom should look like

Sincere thanks to you for getting me this far, any further clarification will be gratefully received.

All the very best, Jamie.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Unfortunately the Audi wiring diagrams don't mention the amp ratings, only the thickness. Also where splicing is involved, it's not easy to understand where it is done. All I can say is this is the thicknesses specified and I made educated guesses as to how it was done

I'm not sure what is meant by a thick cable stopping the fuse from blowing though, as long as the fuse is the weakest point, it will blow?

The 2.5mm cable I use is rated at 29 amp, and the 4mm is 39 amp


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

> Unfortunately the Audi wiring diagrams don't mention the amp ratings, only the thickness.


It's not actually the cable thickness, its the cross section area of the conductor. So what is commonly called 4mm cable is actually a cable with 4sq mm cross section. Modern automotive 4mm cable will consist of 44 x 0.22mm strands and will have an outside diameter (over the insulation) of only 3.5mm.


----------



## TTlife6 (Mar 21, 2020)

MT-V6 / tttony, thank you for your replies, your help is very much appreciated!

My understanding now is that a 4mm2 cross section cable is needed and that this would give a cable rating of around 39amps, this being greater than the in line OEM thermal fuse rating of 30amps. Hopefully I can have an easier conversation with the auto shop chap this time around.... wishful thinking on my part, oh lord.

All the best and thank you both again  , Jamie.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

A quick look at the wiring diagram will verify the wire size needed for each motor and connector. Unfortunately this diagram is not in color, although the color legend is provided. Note they are listed with German color abbreviations; sw=black (schwartz), ge=yellow (gelb), etc.

If you are unfamiliar with *VAG Wiring Diagrams*, refer to *SSP 873003* which is available as a link in the *Knowledge Base*. I've attached a couple of pages that help explain a wiring diagram -

View attachment How to Read VAG Wiring Diagrams.pdf

*FAQ - Audi TT (8J) Workshop Manuals & Self Study Programs*
*Wiring Diagrams & Component Locations - A005TT20021*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1833829


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Here is the key part (in colour!):










The red wire at the top is the permanent live, as shown in 4mm2 red wire.

S44 is "Driver seat adjustment thermal fuse 1, Relay carrier on left under dash panel", eg the 30 amp fuse.

The red/green striped wire is the output permanent live from the fuse, shown as a single 4mm2 wire splitting into 2x 2.5mm2 red/green wires, one to each seat (T10f and T10g are the red connectors under the seats, pin 4).

Hope that helps


----------



## TTlife6 (Mar 21, 2020)

Morning all. Sincere thanks SwissJetPilot and MT-V6 for this information / the high level of detail, absolutely spot on! I will be having a good look through the information tonight after work, it will be great to gain an understanding of such wiring diagrams.... New skill!

I plan to complete the seat install within the next month or so (weather depending as I have no garage :roll: and will let you know how I get on.

Very best wishes to you all, a thoroughly decent bunch of blokes! Jamie


----------



## TonyZed (Jun 14, 2005)

If anyone doing this is stuck without a forwards/backwards motor, I have one. It is still attached to the left hand frame assembly. I have the right hand one too but it is seized, hence I had to replace the lot. I haven't got the drive cable with this.

The only catch is that it is collection only from Winchester!

TonyZ


----------



## lukeexecute (Apr 3, 2021)

Hi, I am about to buy electrically adjustable and heated seats for both driver and passenger.

I have manual seats with no heating at the moment.

The seller provides the two seats and the control for the heat at the center console.

I suppose that I will need the wiring as explained in this post for the electrical adjustment. I will also need the green connector with wiring for the heating.

Do you know what else I need?

Audi TT 2008 BWA DSG


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

My car came with heated seats so I'm not sure, but I can check the wiring diagrams. I have a feeling the wires go to the AC panel, bit extra wires run to the dash fusebox too


----------



## lukeexecute (Apr 3, 2021)

I am looking through the wiring diagrams. 
Do anybody knows what does it mean the element circled in red?
I can understand T16d/15, but I can't understand the 30 below.

I have read the pdf "How to read diagrams" but I cannot find the answer.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

That means terminal 30 which in Audi speak means permanent live


----------



## lukeexecute (Apr 3, 2021)

View attachment AudiTTHeatedSeats.pdf


Reading the wiring diagrams I made a sketch of all the wires that may be helpful.

**I haven't used it yet to verify that it is correct**

Also, maybe somebody could help me find more info on the location of the Ground Connections.

Some wires may already exist in the car.


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

The res 10 pin plug ,


MT-V6 said:


> Aside from the convenience, the electrically adjustable seats offer a higher level of adjustment as well as lumbar support.
> 
> Parts required:
> 4F0 937 743 B - Red 10 pin connector (female) (for car loom) x2
> ...


could you tell me how ro release the clip to add and remove pins please


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

Sorry red 10 pin 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Pop out the pink part, it should slide out. It only needs to slide a little but doesn't matter if you remove it completely. It will slide back in easily enough


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks, I can see its the pink slider but it wouldn't move ,could you post a picture with the pink part highlighted and the direction of travel please 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

237tonybates said:


> Thanks, I can see its the pink slider but it wouldn't move ,could you post a picture with the pink part highlighted and the direction of travel please


Pink part highlighted in green, direction of removal in blue. You might need a small flat screwdriver to prise it out


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

Great thanks, that's a massive help , that it is the car loom end and not the seat plug ? 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

237tonybates said:


> that it is the car loom end and not the seat plug ?


There is one on both sides, but I think the process to release the pins is the same on both


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

Many thanks . I'll have another look next week 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

That worked a treat thanks ,simple warning uou know how hey !
What's the best method to join the 2 x2.5 mm cables to the 1 x 4mm cable please 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

I soldered them, it used a lot of solder with those thick cables if I remember correctly


----------



## Nidana (Jun 9, 2018)

Well that’s the electric seat harness all in now. This will be giving me more options for silver stitching seats with no branding on the back rest.


----------



## Jezzie (May 24, 2020)

237tonybates said:


> That worked a treat thanks ,simple warning uou know how hey !
> What's the best method to join the 2 x2.5 mm cables to the 1 x 4mm cable please
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


Wago 221 connectors.


----------

